# General > Photography >  ART: Tessellated I - my simple technical drawing, coloured artfully

## Peter Dow

_(I didn't see an art forum and the search function refused to find the word "art" because it was too short and common, so I didn't know where to post this. I thought that the "Photography" forum looked to be the most suitable since I am posting an image, though not a photograph admittedly. If the forum moderators wish to move this thread to the appropriate forum then please do so)_



View a larger scale version of Tessellated I

A tessellation of a capital "I" shape employing the colours of the spectrum which I created using Paint.NET the free image and photo editing software which runs on Windows.

*The "I" Shape.*
The "I" shape is square in proportions, with the vertical column one third the width of the square by design. The thickness of the base and top of the "I" are the same thickness and consequently have to be one quarter of the height of the square to tessellate in this precise fashion. The shape of the "I" I arrived at during consideration of one of my engineering design projects.

*The Colours.*
My use of the colours of the spectrum, half of the "I"s Red-Orange-Yellow and the other half Green-Blue-Purple, and the black lines to define the outline of the "I"s was directly inspired from a work of art I found on DeviantArt website, named "Colorful Tessellation" by ~TheShadowRider123, Cori Davis of the United States of America. This work of art is dedicated to Cori with my thanks for the inspiration her work gave me.

Using Paint.NET I was able to add what I would describe as a "metallic texture" to the colours, although the program function I used is called "Effects - Distort - Dent" by Paint.NET's menus.

This version of the work has my own watermark added.

----------


## Peter Dow

The image hosting server has stopped serving the image I first posted so here it is again from another server.



Rotate by 90 degrees to get "Tessellated H".




Reducing the colour saturation to 66% gives -

----------


## Peter Dow

Tessellated I in Steel



View larger version of Tessellated I in Steel 1800 x 800

Representing a surface of "I"-shaped steel tiles or an embossed "I" tessellation pattern in a steel sheet. Produced using Paint.NET.

The "I" shape is of square proportions, the column of the I being one third of the width of the square and the top and the base one quarter of the height of the square.

----------

